#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-05
<alemcito> holas
<revenger98> hola
<luisvargas> hola amigos como puedo eliminar un acceso directo q he creado en ubuntu
<luisvargas> por ejemplo he creado de esta manera sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/
<luisvargas> como puedo eliminar eso q he creado con "ln"
<nxvl> con un "rm:
<nxvl> "rm"
<nxvl> todo lo q crees en linux es un archivo comun y corriente, con sus propiedades
<nxvl> ya sea ejecutable, symlink o carpeta
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-06
<stiff> saludos
<stiff> saben si alguien tiene los merchandesing
<stiff> nadie
<revenger98> hola
<revenger98> algun humano por aqui
<revenger98> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-07
<revenger98> hola
<revenger98> alguien que haya probado correr aplicaciones powerbuilder en ubuntu
<viperhoot> hola revenger98
<viperhoot> hmmm la verdad que yo no, pero puedes intentar hacerlo con wine
<revenger98> hola viper
<revenger98> si lo he intentado y veo que necsito configurar la conexion al mssql externo
<revenger98> para ello se usa freetds no?
<viperhoot> por ahi que tuvieron la misma idea: http://www.marblestation.com/blog/?p=533#comment-728
<revenger98> interesante
<viperhoot> naahh, aqui: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237916
<revenger98> tu pertences a los dirigentes del ubuntu-pe?
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> definitivamente tienes que hacer trueques bajo wine para hacer funcionar el mysql: http://www.winehq.org/site/docs/wineusr-guide/misc-things-to-configure
<revenger98> sera un mssql externo por ahora
<revenger98> es que mi primer paso es pasar estaciones de trabajo a ubuntu
<revenger98> pero estas usan apps pb6
<viperhoot> hmm vas a sufrir al principio supongo :D
<revenger98> asi es
<revenger98> estoy viendo que si
<revenger98> el reto es bonito pero quisiera saber que tan factible es
<revenger98> si ubuntu cuenta con herramientas suficiewntes para lograrlo
<viperhoot> el problema es que pb no ha sido portado para linux
<viperhoot> o eso es lo que veo
<viperhoot> tu alternativa va a ser emularlo
<revenger98> es que la cosa debe ser cero costo
<revenger98> y tengo entendido que en emulacio igual debespagar licencias
<revenger98> ademas que me consumeria recrusos
<revenger98> actualmente deshechamos pcs de 128 de memoria porque el winxp es lento
<revenger98> en linux si podrian ser aprovechadas pero sin emulacion creo
<viperhoot> eso sería lo ideal
<viperhoot> no estoy seguro
<revenger98> imagino que la emulacion le consumirian recursos no?
<viperhoot> manda esa duda a los foros o a la lista de correos, quien sabe por ahi alguien tiene una idea o ha pasado por lo mismo
<viperhoot> claro
<revenger98> ese es otro problema
<revenger98> fatalmente he conseguido mayor ayuda de ubuntu-co que de aqui
<revenger98> tienen mas gente online creo
<revenger98> y mas material en su web
<revenger98> hace poco mande esta misma pregunta a la lista
<revenger98> no consegui mucha repercusion
<viperhoot> es que basicamente tendrás la misma respuesta
<viperhoot> Power Builder solo funciona en windows
<revenger98> eso como que desalienta un poco la cosa
<revenger98> me refiero a las soluciones o guias para esa emulacion
<viperhoot> ahhh
<viperhoot> de eso hay bastante
<revenger98> deberian hacer esas referencias aqui
<viperhoot> http://www.winehq.org/help/
<revenger98> con casos practicos
<revenger98> yoestoy en la adminsitracion publica
<revenger98> y si queremos hacer algo debemos probarlo antes, como esto
<revenger98> y seria mejor si tenemos una guia que nos relate un casao practico o al menos un white paper
<viperhoot> como comunidad no podemos cubrir todas las posibles prácticas del uso de una distribución
<viperhoot> mucho menos si no es algo tecnicamente posible
<revenger98> lose y su esfuerzo es bueno
<viperhoot> como te digo, wine puede ser tu alternativa
<viperhoot> pero no la solución
<viperhoot> power builder no se ha interezado en una adaptación a linux
<viperhoot> y la solución que se da es limitada
<revenger98> por cierto
<viperhoot> talvés si contrataran en especialista en migrarlo a mono por ejemplo puede ayudarte, de paso que es multiplataforma
<revenger98> en caso que quisiera pasar mis operaciones a un entorno linux
<revenger98> mono??????
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> http://www.google.com.pe/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=3&url=http%3A%2F%2Fes.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FProyecto_Mono&ei=pRRkSe-5BoSu8QT5jvHOCQ&usg=AFQjCNGpZBT1VYXVNy1wmMRNs4jsLdm22Q&sig2=gtN3-N3Io0InMRIeAGzxQw
<viperhoot> ops !
<revenger98> que es mono?
<revenger98> jeje
<viperhoot> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proyecto_Mono
<viperhoot> son herramientas libres compatibles con .net
<viperhoot> mi idea es si tu opción es migrar todo a Linux por ahi debes empezar
<revenger98> es un paralelo de powerbuilder en entorno linux?
<revenger98> es deicr programar para el entorno linux?
<revenger98> porqeu si lo he pensado hacer
<viperhoot> paralelo no
<revenger98> parte de la aplicacion la he hecho yo asi que la logica la tengo
<viperhoot> programar desde linux, pero compatible con .net, eso te puede hacerlo correr tanto en linux como en un windows por ejemplo
<viperhoot> revenger98, en tal caso documentate bastante de mono
<revenger98> que herramienta de programacion seria la mas adecuada, este MONO ?
<viperhoot> seguro que te sirve
<revenger98> interesante lo que me dices
<revenger98> ya que si logro la migracion dela base de datos de MSSQL a MySQL ..
<viperhoot> pues , puedes programar en .net asp.net gtk, python
<viperhoot> hasta tiene su comunidad en español http://www.mono-hispano.org/
<viperhoot> página del proyecto: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<revenger98> estopy leyendo de que existe controversias en la licencias que podria reclamar mocosfot sobre mono
<revenger98> tu haz usado NetBeans, eso me comentaron los colombianos como IDE
<viperhoot> revenger98, ese es un tema un tanto extraño, se supone que Novell tiene la licencia sobre tal ,por lo que no tendrías problemas, pero no estoy totalmente informado
<revenger98> No está libre de patentes de software, y existe el riesgo de que Microsoft exija licencias para usar C# / CLI.[1
<revenger98> eso didce wikipedia
<viperhoot> revenger98, puedes usar netbeans para progrmamar, pero necesitaras las librerias de mono para correr tus apliaciones bajo windows igual
<revenger98> las aplicaciones son para correrlas en linux
<viperhoot> revenger98, expon esa duda en mono-hispano : seguro que están más metidos en el tema
<viperhoot> yo no he usado mono hasta ahora
<revenger98> tengo 100 estaciones que quiero pasar a linux
<revenger98> pero eso significaria que mas optimo seri reprogramar mi aplicacion pb6 a una version propia para linux
<viperhoot> bastantes
<viperhoot> si de hecho
<viperhoot> puedes contactarte con especialistas en ello
<viperhoot> estás en lima P
<viperhoot> ?
<revenger98> asi es
<viperhoot> #linuxperu  seguro que encuentras a gente involucrada alli :P
<viperhoot> como te digo, tu mejor alternativa para probar campo es emularlo (si es que llega a ser posible) pero para largo plazo te recomiendo migrarlo
<revenger98> por eso te digo si queiro migrarlo deberia usar Mono? otras opciones?
<revenger98> parte de la aplicacion la hice yo por eso me interesa migrarlo
<revenger98> pero me gustaria saber algo mas de las alternativas de entorno de programacion en linux para irme de frente al mejor y comenzar  a ahcerlo
<viperhoot> si quieres algo multiplataforma, si, mono es la voz
<revenger98> tengo mi ubuntu server con PHP y parte de mis reportes estan ahi ya
<revenger98> si lo quiero especifico para linux
<revenger98> no multiplataforma
<viperhoot> entonces te recomiendo ver una manera de portarlo a python
<revenger98> python! no iba tan ma l entonces
<viperhoot> no estoy demasiado metido en python pero veo que es un lenguaje bastante bueno para programar bajo linux
<viperhoot> si, sus posibilidades son basantes
<revenger98> ademas que es soportado bien por N etBeans
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> con cualquier ide de hecho
<revenger98> su resultado sera una pagina web de la aplicacion? o una programa cliente?
<viperhoot> ambos :D
<revenger98> y ese prograa corrertia en mi ubuntu desktop
<viperhoot> ubuntu ya lo trae desde la instalación
<revenger98> gracias por tu paciencia
<viperhoot> solo necesitas leer y desarrollar :D
<viperhoot> revenger98, para eso estamos ;)
<revenger98> es mas un poco de frustracion creo
<viperhoot> empapate de python si lo que quieres es empezar por ahi
<revenger98> leiste lo que coloco alguiensobre volver a windows
<revenger98> creo que es en parte lo que le pasa a muchos cuando quieren intentar la migracion
<viperhoot> jajaja no es eso
<revenger98> en mi institucion somos varios los que conocemos y estamos concientes de que seria mejor hacerlo
<viperhoot> se referia a warty
<revenger98> pero la falta de mayor informacion nos frena
<revenger98> esto lo tengo en mente desde que use knopix
<viperhoot> información hay, lo que pasa es que muchos se han acostumbrado al facilismo pre-windows
<revenger98> en una pc antigua que habia desehcado
<revenger98> no tanto facilismo es que tambien piensa que no se puede pedir a todos investigar lo mismo e invertir tiempo de trabajo en ello
<revenger98> si alguien lo hizo y expone un caso de exito con sus problemas y soluciones nos guiaria mejor
<revenger98> y sobretodo probaria en caso real de que si se puede hacer
<viperhoot> eso depende, para tareas de uso común, ubuntu reemplaza igualmente a windows pienso yo
<revenger98> definitvamente
<revenger98> pero en el estado las estaciones siempre estan engachadas a sistemas ya hechos
<revenger98> en casa es facil
<viperhoot> pero por supuesto, el problema en general no es ubuntu, ni ninguna distro linux, son licencias, derechos de software y eso... lo que no hacen un paralelo completo contra windows
<revenger98> quien
<viperhoot> por lo demás igual, en mi caso yo contento con ubuntu con todo lo que tengo
<revenger98> yo igual
<revenger98> la tengo en casa en el trabajo en mi laptop
<revenger98> por eso quiero pasarlo al entorno de produccion de mi trabajo
<revenger98> ahi es donde choco con lo desarrollado para windows
<viperhoot> es la voz, siempre documentate
<viperhoot> de acuerdo a lo que quieras ahcer
<viperhoot> hacer
<viperhoot> en internet encuentras de todo, solo es necesario ser perseverante buscando, no siempre se encuentra exactamente lo que uno busca, sino situaciones parecidas
<revenger98> ahora en ubuntu-co me pasaron un MySQL Migration Kit para planear la migracion de la base de datos
<revenger98> mssql-> mysql
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> asegurate de que vaya bien, mira que con las bases de datos no se juega :D
<revenger98> lo se
<revenger98> no problem
<viperhoot> ;)
<revenger98> me la conozco lo suficiente para poder corregirla
<viperhoot> buehh, ahi regreso que el hambre gana :D
<revenger98> ademas qweu lo hare en un entorno de prueba antes
<revenger98> un gusto
<revenger98> gracias por todo
<nxvl> MagicFab: ya viste las nuevas del UDW?
<nxvl> MagicFab: la primera session?
<MagicFab> nxvl, no - URL ? Algo en especial ?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
<hhh> hola
<angeloonn> hola
<angeloonn> alguien me puede ayudar
<angeloonn> con instalcion de squid
<angelo> hola
<angelo> alguien me puede ayudar
<angelo> por favor
<angelo> como hago para configurar squid
<angelo> :D
<angelo> :)
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-08
<Ddiods> Buenas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-09
<Ddiods> Buenas
<eduardo> Buenos dias
<eduardo> tengo un problema con mi Ubuntu espero me ayuden
<eduardo> Sucede que tenia winxp en una partición y Ubuntu en la otra y cuando encendía el Pc me mostraba las opciones del SO que queria iniciar
<eduardo> He formateado y reinstalado winxp pero ahora es este quien directamente se ejecuta
<P3L|C4N0> eduardo, sencillamente sucede que XP no es capaz de reconocer otros OS
<eduardo> ya no me muestra la opcion para ejecutar ubuntu
<P3L|C4N0> obvio
<P3L|C4N0> sencillamente debe recuperar el grub
<eduardo> que debo hacer
<P3L|C4N0> eso "restaurar el grub"
<eduardo> no pierdo la info que tengo en ubuntu
<P3L|C4N0> no
<P3L|C4N0> solo restauras el gestor de arranque
<eduardo> ok gracias por esa informacion ahorita googleo para ver como se hace
<P3L|C4N0> es simple usa el CDLive para ello
<eduardo> el cd de instalacion
<eduardo> que opcion le doy
<eduardo> me muesta probar sin instalar
<eduardo> o instalar
<eduardo> que significa que debo arrancar en modo Live CD
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-10
<Koala> hola
<Koala> muchachos una ayuda
<Koala> tengo 2 disco duros, un disco SCSI con  windows y un disco IDE de 80 gb q particione que lo usare para linux
<Koala> el IDE es secundario, le instale centos de la siguiente manera /boot 128 MB, swap 1500 MB, y raiz /    38000 MB
<Koala> le instale ubuntu a la diferencia en una raiz 40 000 MB
<Koala> el tema q no me sale para bootear centos, muestra ubuntu y windows pero no muestra al centos
<Koala> mis particiones quedaron de la siguiente manera
<Koala> boot 128 MB
<Koala> SWAP 1500 MB
<Koala> "/raiz centos 38000 MB
<Koala> y "/raiz ubuntu 40000 MB
<brillantejcoh> Koala, me parece q tienes q decirla a tu grub en donde esta tu centos
<brillantejcoh> dale una chekeada
<Koala> googleare con respecto al grub, thx
<eduardo> No puedo conectarme a internet
<eduardo> desde Ubuntu
<eduardo> help me
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-11
<jesu> Hola, tengo una duda, me gustaría saber si puedo hacer algo para que cuando el equipo vuelve de la suspensión no tenga que poner la contraseña
<mib_zw69tn> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2010-01-13
<evelyn> alguien puede ayudarme porfavor?
<evelyn> me fue mal al querer instalar emesene
<evelyn> parece q hay un bloqueo de puertos
<evelyn> queria instalar ppidgin y no se q tanta cosa tengo q hacerle
<carlosj> ¿cual es el problema que tuviste?
<carlosj> probaste con aMSN?
<carlosj> sudo apt-get install amsn
<evelyn> ya resolvi el problema..muchas gracias
<carlosj> ko
<carlosj> ok
#ubuntu-pe 2010-01-14
<hollman> hollman, evelyn :P
<evelyn> jaja y eso?
<evelyn> bienvenido a peru, Hollman!
<hollman> evelyn, jeje, hola, siempre estoy por aca tambien
<hollman> en peru :P cuando me inviten :P
<evelyn> genialisimo...facil y al otro año los visito por alla..espero no incomodar! jaja
<hollman> evelyn, ve que bueno, bienvenida por Colombia !!! no olvides que cuentas con una comunidad Ubuntera que te abre los brazos ;)
<evelyn> muchas, mcuhas gracias hollman :)
#ubuntu-pe 2010-01-15
<juanmarquez> buenas
<juanmarquez> alguien por aca?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-01-10
<Ferx> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2011-01-12
<Ddiods> Buenas..
#ubuntu-pe 2011-01-13
<ovejo> hola
<ovejo> alguien me puede ayudar a como hacer para que mi sistema reconosca la tarjeta de red inalambrica?
<ovejo> solo funciona si esta conectada por cable
<ovejo> volvere ma{ana
#ubuntu-pe 2011-01-15
<ovejo> hola
<ovejo> Aun sigo con lo de la tarjeta de red inalambrica que no detecta ubuntu en la laptop, al conectarlo por cable va todo bien pero sin el no reconoce la red y no hay internet =(
<ovejo> nadie?
<ovejo> gatito?
<ovejo> hola
<kikeperez> hola
<kikeperez> que tal saludos de lima
<kikeperez> una consulta
<kikeperez> me pueden ayudar
<kikeperez> sobre la instalacion de ubuntu en una laptop
#ubuntu-pe 2012-01-13
<SergioMeneses> todos invitados https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
#ubuntu-pe 2012-01-15
<pchtsp> buenas
<pchtsp> estoy probando esto solamente
 * JoseeAntonioR busca si hay personas conectadas aquí.
#ubuntu-pe 2013-01-07
<arsami> hola alguien en linea
<JoseeAntonioR> arsami: hola! dime, en que te puedo ayudar?
<JoseeAntonioR> (a esta hora no hay casi nadie, por si acaso)
<arsami> a ok lo que pasa que soy nuevo
<JoseeAntonioR> y en qué te puedo ayudar?
<arsami> estoy probando ubuntu y queria hacer unas consulta
<arsami> he visto en otras versiones de ubuntu que los archivos tienen extensiones
<arsami> xq ahora ya no salen las extensiones
<arsami> por ejemplo .txt .jpg
<arsami> etc
<JoseeAntonioR> blargh, que paciente es la gente
<M1L0> Buenas!
<M1L0> de vuelta al ruedo.. :D
<M1L0> Hola JoseeAntonioR
#ubuntu-pe 2013-01-08
<Jordi_> Hola?
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, Jordi_ , en que te puedo ayudar?
<Jordi_> Mucho gusto, queria saber como poder contribuir con la comunidad, tengo conocimientos basicos de python y un tanto intermedios de java
<Jordi_> peor me gustaria aprotar o ir aprendiendo mas sobre linux
<JoseeAntonioR> Jordi_: puedes leer http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<Jordi_> a uhmm la pagina solo esta en ingles cierto?
<JoseeAntonioR> si
<Jordi_> ok gracias .)
<Esteban_> Hola buen dia
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, Esteban_. en qué te puedo ayudar? :)
<Esteban_> tengo instalado el ubuntu maverick en versión servidor
<Esteban_> pero siempre que hago apt-get update
<Esteban_> sale error
<Esteban_> por mas que cambio los source list
<JoseeAntonioR> Esteban_: maverick es una versión EOL, ya no se proveen actualizaciones ni soporte con ella. debes actualizar a otra versión (recomiendo precise)
<Esteban_> gracias la ayuda
<JoseeAntonioR> por nada :)
<danielfcc> Saludos..
<danielfcc> a que se debe que totem no reconosca algunos mp4
<JoseeAntonioR> danielfcc: drivers, tal vez? no te puedo dar más ayuda si es que no me das detalles.
<danielfcc> uhmm... pero solo es con totem
<danielfcc> y no son todos lo mp4 algunos si algunos no
<JoseeAntonioR> danielfcc: ya has intentado buscar en google con el modelo/
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<danielfcc> modelo?
<danielfcc> mp4 me refiero al formato de video....
<danielfcc> si no que antes si podia ver todos los videos descargados de youtube y ahora reproduce solo algunos
<danielfcc> por cierto cambie a ubuntu 12.10
<Esteban_> puede ser codec
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto, como dice Esteban_
<danielfcc> uhmm
<danielfcc> y que codec puedo agregar
<danielfcc> porque instale los extras
<danielfcc> y los de DVD
<jhoselp> hola
<jhoselp> disculpen alguien que me pueda dar un poco ayuda?
<jhoselp> no puede cargar samba de forma grafica?
<jhoselp> no puede cargar samba de forma grafica
<jhoselp> como lo soluciono
<Esteban_> con el swat
<Esteban_> ???
<jhoselp> no logra instalar tampoco el swat
<Esteban_> pero el servicio esta corriendo
<Esteban_> que versión de ubuntu tienes
<jhoselp> con linea de comandos he logrado compartir carpetas y actualmente esta funcionando, pero no me carga solo el samba grafico ni instala el swat
<jhoselp> version
<jhoselp> ubuntu server 12.04
<jhoselp> de 64 bits
<Esteban_> uds tiene el sistema corriendo en modo comando sin modo grafico
<jhoselp> lo tengo en modo grafico
<Esteban_> con el apt-get instalo el swat
<Esteban_> o te sale algun error
<jhoselp> me sale error
<jhoselp> error al procesa samba4
<Esteban_> es por eso
<Esteban_> el samba4 tiene error
<Esteban_> bueno a mi tambien me paso
<jhoselp> como lo soluciono?
<JoseeAntonioR> a qué se refiere con error al procesar? durante apt-get?
<JoseeAntonioR> jhoselp: ^
<jhoselp> que no puede instarlar el swat
<jhoselp> asi es utilizando el apt-get
<JoseeAntonioR> jhoselp: sudo apt-get clean, sudo apt-get install swat
<jhoselp> tambien lo hice; y nada
<JoseeAntonioR> cual es el error? (si es de mas de una linea, use paste.ubuntu.com )
<Esteban_> lo que pasa es que el apt-get va tratar de buscar el smb.conf del samba para el swat
<Esteban_> pero el swat esta configurado para samba3
<Esteban_> no para samba 4
<jhoselp> dpkg: error al procesar samba4 (--configure ) el subproceso instalado
<Esteban_> es distinto
<jhoselp> codigo de error 126
<jhoselp> pero deseaba instalar el system-config-samba
<JoseeAntonioR> jhoselp: there you go, Esteban_ le esta explicando
<Esteban_> el samba 4 es totalmente distinto al samba 3
<Esteban_> y si estas tratando usar el samba en producción
<Esteban_> te recomiendo
<Esteban_> que uses el samba 3
<jhoselp> como indico, deseo utilizar el system-config-samba
<jhoselp> en modo grafico
<jhoselp> para ello que necesito
<Esteban_> se puede pegar linsk por este medio
<Esteban_> ???
<JoseeAntonioR> Esteban_: Si
<jhoselp> aun no entiendo
<JoseeAntonioR> pero, por favor
<JoseeAntonioR> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Esteban_> revisa esta pagina; pero te recomiendo que vuelvas  a samba3 porque estos paquete del swat hasta el mismo del webmin estan echos para samba3
<Esteban_> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/linuxeslibre/BWsx2t80Cig/GJQSkIKYFogJ
<jhoselp> me quieres decir que samba4; no funciona con system-config-samba??; eso tambien quiere decir que voy a perder la configuracion que hice anteriormente en samba?
<Esteban_> no
<Esteban_> debes de copiar tu configuración del smb.conf del samba 4, y pegarlo en el smb.conf del samba3, lo que pasa esque el samba 4 es muy superio al samba3 porque integra directorio activo lo cual no lo tiene samba 3
<jhoselp> con samba3; tambien podre trabajar como administrador de dominio de toda una red?, tambien otra pregunta, como podria hacer para tener varios usuarios de dominio con perfiles? asi como windows server?
<Esteban_> hay varias formas, depende como quieres que se autentiquen tus usuarios; puedes hacerlo con la autenticación de samba o puedes instalar el kerberos
<Esteban_> Te recominendo que uses la autenticación de usuarios si son pocos usuarios 20 o 40, para mas usas el kerberos, ademas si vas a usar la autenticación de samba, debes de tener agregados los usuarios al sistema linux
<Esteban_> ademas de eso debes de instalar el bind9, para que se te haga mas sencillo todo y no estas muy acostumbrado a los comandos usa el webmin
<jhoselp> aproximadamente tendre 29 usuarios; me recomiendas el kerberos, este se conecta con samba al compartir los archivos?; sobre utilizar linea de comandos no hay problema porque ya me estoy acostumbrando; y estoy empezando a reinstalar el samba
<Esteban_> como tienes 29 usuarios te recominendo personalmente que uses autenticación samba, el kerberos necesita mas cosas, tanto en comandos como programas ademas necesitarias configurar el kerberos,
<jhoselp> es necesario crear usuario en ubuntu para poder despues asignar a samba y permisos a una carpeta?, o solo podria crear usuarios para samba; estoy intentando reinstalar samba, pero no me crea la carpeta de samba, ni el archivo de configuracion
<Esteban_> si es crear el usuario pero las carpetas no es necesario asignarle permisos
<jhoselp> por ejemplo un usuario tendra acceso a la raiz de un arbol de carpetas, y otros usuarios tendran acceso solo a una determinada carpeta; aproximadamente tendre como 12 arboles o estructuras de carpetas y cada uno con determinados usuarios
<jhoselp> he instalado el clonezilla para crear disco espejo; pero al reiniciar no carga se queda en la pantalla inicial de ubuntu; como lo puedo soluciar esto
<Esteban_> bueno no he trabajado con clonezilla, siempre he creado los raid con el mismo instalador de ubuntu
<jhoselp> he reinstalado el samba y no me aparece la carpeta de samba
<Esteban_> mmm
<jhoselp> he borrado el smb.conf de samba y desinstale todo, pero ahora en la reinstalacion
<jhoselp> no crea la carpeta de /etc/samba/ alguien que me pueda ayudar por favor
<JoseeAntonioR> jhoselp: Esteban_ ya salió, creo que puedes encontrar soporte en #ubuntu-es
<JoseeAntonioR> jhoselp: solo escribe "/j #ubuntu-es" sin comillas :)
<jhoselp> y tu josee, no me podrias dar una orientacion; porque antes solo tenia problemas con el lado visual, ahora lo malogre toda la configuracion
<JoseeAntonioR> jhoselp: no tengo conocimiento de samba, te digo, pregunta en #ubuntu-es
<jhoselp> #ubuntu-es
<JoseeAntonioR> jhoselp: /j #ubuntu-es
<jhoselp> disculpen pero alguien que me pueda ayudar con samba, por favor
#ubuntu-pe 2013-01-09
<jhoselp> #ubuntu-es /j
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR, bad news
<viperhoot> el ask no está funcionando desde ayer
<viperhoot> y el patin está inubicable
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, \o
<viperhoot> o/
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, q le paso al ask?
<viperhoot> no responde
<SergioMeneses> esta caido o no actualiza?
<viperhoot> está caído desde ayer
<viperhoot> y el tipo que nos ofreció el alojamiento está desaparecido buen tiempo
<SergioMeneses> o0
<viperhoot> :?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, venga q feo
<SergioMeneses> q la gente se pierda asi
<viperhoot> estaba pensando que mejor redirigiamos todo eso a la comunidad de google+
<viperhoot> que bien que mal es bastante activa
<SergioMeneses> no tiene el # o algo donde contactarlo?
<viperhoot> skype nada más
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, pero es un servicio pago?
<viperhoot> donación
<viperhoot> pero no por eso nos gusta un sitio caído :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, claro
<jhoselp> disculpen pero podria crear un raid 1 en ubuntu server pero en uno que se encuentra ya instalado?
<SergioMeneses> ve' interesante pregunta
<SergioMeneses> jhoselp, la verdad siempre monto el sistema de raid antes de instalar usando la herramienta q trae el server
<SergioMeneses> cuantos discos estas usando?
<SergioMeneses> si es solo 1 no creo q sea mucho problema... aunque la verdad no lo he hecho
<SergioMeneses> supongo que en el canal  #ubuntu-server pueden ayudarte (en ingles)
<SergioMeneses> o revisa en ask.ubuntu
<jhoselp> tengo dos discos duros
<jhoselp> cada uno de 750 gb; y deseaba saber si podria hacerlo sin tener que reinstalar todo el so ubuntu; porque ya lo tengo configurado casi todo el servidor
#ubuntu-pe 2013-01-10
<jhoselp> #ubuntu-es
<jhoselp> #ubuntu-es /j
<jhoselp> buen dia, me podrian dar una ayuda para poder trabajar con mas de 20 usuarios en ubuntu server; que programa podria ser mas recomendable; el servidor compartira a terminales windows
<jhoselp> se fuera factible creacion que permita crear perfiles de usuarios
<JoseeAntonioR> jhoselp: nuevamiente, te recomiendo que vayas a #ubuntu-es, hay mas gente por alli (/j #ubuntu-es)
<jhoselp> gracias joseeantonior
<JoseeAntonioR> por nada
<JoseeAntonioR> @op
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar || Si quieres información de cómo conseguir mercancía, escribe a joseeantonior@ubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> @deop
<kobra> hola a todos
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, kobra!
<kobra> Que bueno tener una respuesta en español :)
<JoseeAntonioR> kobra: sip :)
<kobra> JoseeAntonioR: veo muy poca gente :(
<JoseeAntonioR> si, en la comunidad no somos muchos, pero siempre dispuestos a ayudar
<JoseeAntonioR> hay mas personas en #ubuntu-es, en caso quieras soporte :)
<kobra> es bueno saberlo, hasta ahora me las he arreglado solo en todas las distros que he probado
<kobra> Ahora estoy desde UbuntuStudio, cosas de edición y la verdad está algo interesante.
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, nosotros brindamos soporte para ubuntu con unity como DE
<JoseeAntonioR> el soporte para Ubuntu Studio es desde #ubuntustudio, en inglés, está claro
<kobra> si lo se :) pero de igual modo uso ubuntu con Unity :)
<kobra> de todos modos, me gusta solucionar todo desde consola y por ahí más que nada surgen mis problemas, igual tengo abiertas las otras salas
#ubuntu-pe 2013-01-11
<M1L0> buenas!
<M1L0> hummm consulta: porque no hay tanta gente en el canal? no seria bueno impulsarlo tambien??? uno se queda con las ganas de ayudar XD
<jhoselp> #ubuntu-es :/j
#ubuntu-pe 2014-01-07
<juanmontoya> veo que están organizando Flisol o una reunión... pero nada es en Trujillo (yo vivo en Trujillo) así que no podré participar.
#ubuntu-pe 2014-01-09
<jose> roaksoax: felicitaciones, ya son 3 años con Canonical! :)
<roaksoax> jose: lol gracias!
#ubuntu-pe 2015-01-07
<bartimeo> buenas tardes alguien me puede ayudar?
#ubuntu-pe 2015-01-09
<Angela> hola a todos
